# Window treatments advice:



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

OK, I have two daylight windows in my theater room that when the room was unfinished, I just used a spring loaded curtain rod and black fleece to keep the sunlight out. Well with the walls painted and carpeting being put down tonight, I thought I might want to go with something classier, but still block out the sunlight.

Any ideas? Should I put in something nice looking and then also put the fleece between that and the window?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Your options are unlimited and it's all a matter of taste/preference. You could put up curtains and leave what you have. You could put up curtains and put something in front of the black to match, you could just put something with color in front of the black, you could add blinds in front of the black (with or without curtains), etc. 

Up to you.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I made a plug for my rear window..
The same basic design would apply to any window..
Here is a link to my thread..
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/9610-blocking-out-window.html


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Captain Rex said:


> Any ideas? Should I put in something nice looking and then also put the fleece between that and the window?...


I like what the Prof, did....it helps with the light and also the accoustics (he used fiberglass).

In my case, Wat I did was to build a sliding panel (similar to those sliding closet doors); it completelly blocked the light and helped a little with the sound.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

If you don't go with a plug then you'll want something with blackout material on the back of them or use a roller blind and optionally curtains in front. As for the color of the curtains you can either match the color/design of the carpet or a color that is similar to the walls or contrasts the walls. 

Really it's all about your taste and what appeals to you, just like high end audio equipment. Some blind or window covering stores will let you take samples home. There are a ton of different types and materials from wood to metal to plastic to fabric. There's panel track, vertical, horizontal, Venetian, roller, drapes, curtains, shears, and more. Check out a specialty retailer's show room to see what appeals to you. Even stores like Walmart, Sears and JC Penny have window treatment departments.


----------

